
Show HN: DuckDuckGo to Google Escape Hatch - bbrennan
https://github.com/rbren/greasemonkey-scripts
======
Jamwinner
Appending !g to your search does the same with less overhead and no install.

~~~
bbrennan
Good to know! I might adjust this to do it with a keystroke rather than a
click. Anything to make a tedious process faster :)

~~~
themattress
There’s a variety of bang commands, !r for Reddit !so for stack overflow, etc

[https://duckduckgo.com/bang](https://duckduckgo.com/bang)

